# What's wrong here...



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> View attachment 2334


the three quarter union is upside down.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice 180 on the drain.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This is in there too


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That 180 on the drain is just awesome  the Asbestos adds to the fun.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SanTees on there back used as drainage.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

4...so far


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Unless they used clear primer on some of the PVC then that is another problem.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it me or is that pex pipe down near the main have one heck of a kink in it?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> SanTees on there back used as drainage.


 
Looks like 3 of them and probably no vents


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pex pipe not supported every 32" as per UPC Code.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

8...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

oh I know, the fernco is pushed into the hub of the C.I. plus what ever everyone else said. But the pex isn't kinked. If you look real close you can see the fitting inside.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont see any accessible cleanouts. And theres plenty of change in direction.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like san tee's on their back, if so big no no here. Regarding the pex, that's the expansion loop right?:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

everything!!!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pilin on*

the romex could use a few more staples. lol. breid


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> everything!!!


+1

Looks like backfall from the fernco connection past the 2nd illegal san tee on the back


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That sharp 180 degree turn is a nice touch to


----------

